# How to prep for my hedgie being alone



## ImaGuppy (Aug 1, 2013)

On Friday morning I'll be leaving for 2 - 4 days. I want to know if there's any way I can prep my hedgie to be alone for that time. I know I shouldn't leave her alone for that long, but there's no other option. I have no one who's willing to check up on her or who will take her in, the hotel doesn't allow pets, and I can't drop her off at the vet's because they don't accept hedgehogs. 

Where I live it's fairly warm this time of year, so there's no danger of her going into hibernation. So if there's anything possible besides leaving her a lot of food and water, please let me know!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Friday is soon. Maybe you could find someone on the forum willing to babysit. If that's the only possible thing. Leave food, lots of water (a safe water bottle might be necessary depending on your bedding and how messy your hedgie is). You need your lights automated and the heater with thermostat positioned somewhere as not to cause fire hazard. Be sure to examine it for shorts or anything that is cause for worry. Leaving a hedgehog unattended or so long is definitely not good. They should get at least 30 minutes of social time a day. Not having that is not going to be good. And be prepared to have a super poopy wheel and hedgie ( and probably grumpy )


You said it's warm there. Make sure it doesn't get too hot for your hedgie.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a tough one. Honestly I would probably be most worried about food and water. Maybe leave more than one bowl of water out in case one gets dirty or knocked over or something. Make sure to leave hedgie plenty of food and try to make sure temperature will be stable. My advice would be to try and see if a friend or something would come over just to at least switch out fresh food/water and make sure temperature is ok. Maybe offer to pay them a little or take them out to dinner or something in return...? Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

